# CLOSED



## moonrabbitt (Jan 23, 2016)

Please see my new thread here


----------



## moonrabbitt (Feb 13, 2016)

UPDATED 2/13: I've added new repeats and the complete list of cards that I am missing from completing my set. Thanks for looking!!


----------



## silver_shroud (Feb 13, 2016)

Would you be interested in trading your K.K. Slider for my Reese? Let me know! ^.^


----------



## Snow (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey! I'm looking for:

SP 101 K.K.

130 Prince 
148 Whitney 
171 Benedict
188 Ankha 

And I can trade you:

SP 115 Nat

143 Olivia
162 Mathilda
164 Bianca 
191 Marcel

lmk! thanks!!


----------



## Lare (Feb 15, 2016)

your 106 Booker for my 103 Kicks? PM if interested


----------



## moonrabbitt (Feb 20, 2016)

Updated my list with a few new repeats. Will now trade my SP cards for two regular cards!


----------



## udgrad91 (Feb 21, 2016)

How about your 190 Vesta for my 191 Marcel?


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Feb 21, 2016)

I would like to trade for: 

130 Prince
148 Whitney
165 Filbert

I have the following for trade:
107 Katie
127 Kitt
135 Phoebe
138 Sly

Let me know if interested.


----------



## moonrabbitt (Feb 21, 2016)

udgrad91 said:


> How about your 190 Vesta for my 191 Marcel?



Sorry, I just made a trade with someone for Marcel.


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 21, 2016)

I have kid Cat and Rocket and I would be willing to trade them for Alfonso and Jay. Let me know if interested.


----------



## Nakoaktok (Feb 27, 2016)

I could trade you Kidd and Beau for your Ozzie and Lucha.  Please let me know if you are interested.  Thanks


----------



## moonrabbitt (Mar 15, 2016)

Updated my list and added several new repeats!


----------



## nickinerdface (Mar 15, 2016)

Would you be okay with getting JP cards? I have Beau, but he's the JP version. They work the same in game. The card just differs physically appearance wise!  If you're okay with it, I'm interested in trading Beau for Sprinkle!


----------



## moonrabbitt (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry, but I am only interested in collecting the US versions. I appreciate your offer, though.


----------



## moonrabbitt (May 16, 2016)

Bumping with my new updated list.


----------



## silver_shroud (May 16, 2016)

Hello again! I have an extra Timmy (212) that I'd love to trade for your Jingle card. Feel free to PM me if interested!


----------



## moonrabbitt (May 17, 2016)

Just PMed you back!


----------



## panque (May 18, 2016)

---


----------



## moonrabbitt (May 26, 2016)

Only 6 more to go! Added some new extras!


----------

